# Wire frame.



## waimser (Sep 4, 2018)

Just banded this up with some 5080 tube from dankung. It was a basic as they come wire fame from a hunting shop.

I shortened the forks and decided it needed a better handle that could be gripped higher up. I just cut slots in a piece of eucalyptus off the fire wood pile and jammed it on. Some scrap plywood was glued in to fill the slots, and any gaps filled with a saw dust and pva mix. Did some very basic shaping to make the handle nice to hold. Finish on the handle is just diluted pva applied with a paint brush. A few coats and then a few days to let it harden properly and it seems to be holding up fine so far.

I really wanted to use smaller tubes on it, so the wire tips are polished up nice and smooth. I couldnt get it to work though, the rubber was just wearing through really quickly. So i ordered the 5080 and stuck with the tube protectors that came with it.

Im really happy with this thing, it has shot beautifhlly with every tube and pouch combo ive tried on it. Now i just need to find some ammo heavy enough to take advantage of these tubes and it might even make a good hunting setup.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Looks like an awesome frame.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

A solid one.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ouuff Im not a wire frame guy but that thing is just gorgeous. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Small black latex from Simple Shot will fit on a 1/4" wire from without too much trouble. Just use alcohol for lubricant and let evaporate for a while before shooting. Works good with 5/16" and 3/8" steel.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Very nice looking shooter!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Clean build!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Love to see moods to wire frames. This is very nice one.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good looking wire. I'll bet it shoots much better. Great mod


----------

